# Can I bump my test up?



## jbeard82 (Aug 12, 2018)

TRT question. Been on it for 6 months. I’m doing 220 every Thursday. Just had labs done and I’m at 864 total testosterone and my free Test was at 19.6. Dr said I’m good to go. No more labs for at least 6 months. So would it be ok to bump it up even more for several weeks? If so how much? I’m on test cyp.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 12, 2018)

I'm not a trt guy but if you won't be getting checked up on for 6 months i don't see why you couldnt run a 12 or even 16 week cycle at 500mg/week then go back down to your trt dose and have plenty of time for your levels to go back down. You may need an ai at 500/week and would be smart to get your own bloodwork done during this cycle.


----------



## jbeard82 (Aug 12, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> I'm not a trt guy but if you won't be getting checked up on for 6 months i don't see why you couldnt run a 12 or even 16 week cycle at 500mg/week then go back down to your trt dose and have plenty of time for your levels to go back down. You may need an ai at 500/week and would be smart to get your own bloodwork done during this cycle.



Ok cool.  I’m taking 1mg of anastrozol already.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 12, 2018)

jbeard82 said:


> Ok cool.  I’m taking 1mg of anastrozol already.


 That seems high on your current dose but if thats what works for you...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 12, 2018)

Damn that's a hefty trt dose. When was shot relative to blood draw?

If the rest of your labs look good yeah you could bump the dose. No biggie.


----------



## jbeard82 (Aug 12, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Damn that's a hefty trt dose. When was shot relative to blood draw?
> 
> If the rest of your labs look good yeah you could bump the dose. No biggie.



Heady dose?  I guess it all depends on who you talk to.  Ive beards it’s low, average, and high.  What I’m asking is if blasting is something that’ll be ok for many weeks?  Say around 500mg?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 12, 2018)

220 is alot for trt..125 mg puts me around where 220 puts you..I would just stay on trt for a year before messing with it


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 13, 2018)

jbeard82 said:


> Heady dose?  I guess it all depends on who you talk to.  Ive beards it’s low, average, and high.  What I’m asking is if blasting is something that’ll be ok for many weeks?  Say around 500mg?



I answered that in the second sentence of my previous reply. Go ahead.


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 13, 2018)

In general, I'm not a proponent of anyone on TRT getting on cycle doses until they've had a full year or more on their TRT.   Are you still having low t symptoms or are you doing this for increased gains?  Your T numbers do seem a bit low based on your dose.  At 200mg/week I"m over 1200 (two injection per a week blood sample taken before next pin)

 My suggestion, if you are going to increase your dose, is to increase it slowly and keep an eye on your hematocrit and E2.  In other words, don't jump from your current dose to a gram; since you have 6 months, I'd increase incrementally by 100mg, get blood work done, and reassess.


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 13, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> In general, I'm not a proponent of anyone on TRT getting on cycle doses until they've had a full year or more on their TRT.   Are you still having low t symptoms or are you doing this for increased gains?  Your T numbers do seem a bit low based on your dose.  At 200mg/week I"m over 1200 (two injection per a week blood sample taken before next pin)
> 
> My suggestion, if you are going to increase your dose, is to increase it slowly and keep an eye on your hematocrit and E2.  In other words, don't jump from your current dose to a gram; since you have 6 months, I'd increase incrementally by 100mg, get blood work done, and reassess.



Not trying to be a dickk but that is some weird ass advise! he knows where he is at and wants to blast.

blast 500mg for 12-16 weeks and then cruise do your bloods a couple Times and be smart about it.

your estrogen is yours to own it varies way to much with different people


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 13, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Not trying to be a dickk but that is some weird ass advise! he knows where he is at and wants to blast.



He knows where he is at, but he didn't describe how he felt at those levels and his numbers seem low at that dose.  It may not have come across well in my post, but I'm suggesting he may still have some dialing in to do.  6 months into TRT I was still feeling euphoric and seeing gains I hadn't seen since I was in my teens/early 20s.  If that's not what he's experiencing I think the focus should be on his protocol as opposed to a blast. Being on TRT for 6 months is a relatively short time for something that's a life long commitment.  

He can certainly blast, if he wants, or he can use this time to continue to learn about how his body reacts to different dosages.  However, my bias with testosterone has always been towards gradual steps as opposed to quantum leaps.


----------



## jbeard82 (Aug 13, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> He knows where he is at, but he didn't describe how he felt at those levels and his numbers seem low at that dose.  It may not have come across well in my post, but I'm suggesting he may still have some dialing in to do.  6 months into TRT I was still feeling euphoric and seeing gains I hadn't seen since I was in my teens/early 20s.  If that's not what he's experiencing I think the focus should be on his protocol as opposed to a blast. Being on TRT for 6 months is a relatively short time for something that's a life long commitment.
> 
> He can certainly blast, if he wants, or he can use this time to continue to learn about how his body reacts to different dosages.  However, my bias with testosterone has always been towards gradual steps as opposed to quantum leaps.



if I had felt bad or off I would have mentioned it and wouldn’t want to experiment some.  Plus if I wasnt dialed in why would the Dr say everything is running smoothly no more bloods for 6 months?


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 13, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> I'm not a trt guy but if you won't be getting checked up on for 6 months i don't see why you couldnt run a 12 or even 16 week cycle at 500mg/week then go back down to your trt dose and have plenty of time for your levels to go back down. You may need an ai at 500/week and would be smart to get your own bloodwork done during this cycle.




THIS>>>>>

no reason to cruise above 220mg, otherwise you can just keep bumping it up & up and and find one way or another to justify it.


----------



## jbeard82 (Aug 13, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> THIS>>>>>
> 
> no reason to cruise above 220mg, otherwise you can just keep bumping it up & up and and find one way or another to justify it.


ok so the Dr pins me at 220mg, so my question is should I pin again 3 days later at the same dosage just to be even with the first pin?  That’s come to a total of 440mgs, or should my send Ben be at 280mgs to make it a total of 500mgs?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 13, 2018)

Everyone isn't the same and some guys need more test to get to healthy test ranges. U guys know this. 

If u feel  like youre ready to increase the dose then go ahead and have some fun. Just give yourself time to bring it back down before your next checkup


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 14, 2018)

jbeard82 said:


> ok so the Dr pins me at 220mg, so my question is should I pin again 3 days later at the same dosage just to be even with the first pin?  That’s come to a total of 440mgs, or should my send Ben be at 280mgs to make it a total of 500mgs?



Id do a second dose of 220, that what your body has been getting for a while and should be semi use to that dose.


----------

